# 2ms Vs 5 ms Monitor



## daemon1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Are there any noticeable difference between a 2 ms Monitor and 5 ms monitor. I have a 5 ms Samsung 22" and I am looking to upgrade to higher one. 

If I go with IPS they have max 5 ms at best and if I go with TN they have 2 ms. My need is gaming and movies so please suggest accordingly.

I am planning to go for either 23 or 24".


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 19, 2014)

If you're a *SUPERMAN*, you should always consider the monitor with least response time .

But if you're like us, you may consider a 23" or 24" monitor that suits your budget. IPS is preferable for better colors.

What is your budget ?


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 19, 2014)

takemein said:


> If you're a *SUPERMAN*, you should always consider the monitor with least response time .
> 
> But if you're like us, you may consider a 23" or 24" monitor that suits your budget. IPS is preferable for better colors.
> 
> What is your budget ?



Not sure what do you mean with your SUPERMAN statement. Response time is the first thing people see when buying monitor for gaming. 

I already gave my preference that its for gaming, can compromise on colors if required. I am looking in 20k range.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 19, 2014)

5ms IPS is absolutely fine. Go with IPS.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 19, 2014)

Some TN panels are plain awful in color reproduction while IPS panels are generally awesome and you can see the difference between the two panels......
Also as [MENTION=136503]takemein[/MENTION] said, you will not see the difference between 2ms and 5ms unless you are *SUPERMAN* with super eyesight and stuff.


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 19, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> Some TN panels are plain awful in color reproduction while IPS panels are generally awesome and you can see the difference between the two panels......
> Also as [MENTION=136503]takemein[/MENTION] said, you will not see the difference between 2ms and 5ms unless you are *SUPERMAN* with super eyesight and stuff.



Honestly, there is no harm in taking the best when its available rather then saying that I didn't notice the difference so I didn't took.

Logically and mathematically, the difference is huge and looking at some reviews on the net some people have noticed the ghosting even on 5 ms also. Since I have not seen a 2 ms monitor a first hand exp is always helpful.

- - - Updated - - -



saswat23 said:


> 5ms IPS is absolutely fine. Go with IPS.



Thanks, Currently this is on top of my list but still want to see some suggestions if some one has used a 2 ms monitor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2014)

first of all do you really believe figures used in advertising because if you do then there is not much to say.for your information these so called response times are not some simple absolute measuring units like say a 2km road(even that can be misleading as a 2 km road full of pot holes is worse than a 5 km smooth road).if i apply logic & maths to explain response time methodology then i have to write a mini essay here.as for reviews rest assured that no monitor with "true 5 ms response" will present any ghosting issue.unless you are a pro gamer you shouldn't concern yourself with response time if you are getting a decent/recommended ips monitor.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 19, 2014)

Your needs include watching movies too..So you must get an IPS panel ..and I don't think there's any IPS panel with response time as low as 2ms.
Besides many people here are using Dell S2240l for gaming and no one ever complained about ghosting


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> first of all do you really believe figures used in advertising because if you do then there is not much to say.for your information these so called response times are not some simple absolute measuring units like say a 2km road(even that can be misleading as a 2 km road full of pot holes is worse than a 5 km smooth road).if i apply logic & maths to explain response time methodology then i have to write a mini essay here.as for reviews rest assured that no monitor with "true 5 ms response" will present any ghosting issue.unless you are a pro gamer you shouldn't concern yourself with response time if you are getting a decent/recommended ips monitor.


You just nailed the point that we have been trying to express for quite some time........


daemon1 said:


> Honestly, there is no harm in taking the best when its available rather then saying that I didn't notice the difference so I didn't took.
> Logically and mathematically, the difference is huge and looking at some reviews on the net some people have noticed the ghosting even on 5 ms also. Since I have not seen a 2 ms monitor a first hand exp is always helpful.


I don't think you got my meaning..... IN SIMPLE WORLD-*IPS is way better for non-pro gamers and that's the truth because you will not be able to experience the display lag unless you are superhuman*
Also check out a video about IPS panels by techquickie or LinusTechTips and see his videos. His channel was the first in the list of Google preffered tech channels. You will understand the importance of good color reproduction.


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 20, 2014)

BenQ just launched some really good gaming monitors 1ms GTG response, 144Hz yesterday afaik you should wait it out 
Buy Online Benq 24inch Gaming LED Monitor (XL2411Z) in india this is pretty good !


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 20, 2014)

Remind1990 said:


> BenQ just launched some really good gaming monitors 1ms GTG response, 144Hz yesterday afaik you should wait it out
> Buy Online Benq 24inch Gaming LED Monitor (XL2411Z) in india this is pretty good !



Nice find buddy.+1 to this.


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes! considering we really don't change our monitors as much as we upgrade our GFX card. I think 1ms, 120Hz - 140Hz is a really solid deal. I got my hands on this monitor at Delhi at the launch event I must say it really is good. I played Battlefied, Titanfall and really enjoyed the lagless display although I only tried it for an hour  I really think you should consider the 24inch ones from BenQ plus TN = good response so its upto u.
And, keeping in mind IPS = Good Viewing Angles, moderate reponse time.
TN =  Good response time, average viewing angles. 

I suggested the monitor above because you wanted gaming monitors!


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> You just nailed the point that we have been trying to express for quite some time........
> 
> I don't think you got my meaning..... IN SIMPLE WORLD-*IPS is way better for non-pro gamers and that's the truth because you will not be able to experience the display lag unless you are superhuman*
> Also check out a video about IPS panels by techquickie or LinusTechTips and see his videos. His channel was the first in the list of Google preffered tech channels. You will understand the importance of good color reproduction.



I understood your point but then there is no point in upgrade if there is no difference in quality or minor difference.



Remind1990 said:


> Yes! considering we really don't change our monitors as much as we upgrade our GFX card. I think 1ms, 120Hz - 140Hz is a really solid deal. I got my hands on this monitor at Delhi at the launch event I must say it really is good. I played Battlefied, Titanfall and really enjoyed the lagless display although I only tried it for an hour  I really think you should consider the 24inch ones from BenQ plus TN = good response so its upto u.
> And, keeping in mind IPS = Good Viewing Angles, moderate reponse time.
> TN =  Good response time, average viewing angles.
> 
> I suggested the monitor above because you wanted gaming monitors!



This is indeed awesome monitor but the price is on higher side 
That refresh rate with 1 ms is deadly combination. 



ravi847 said:


> Your needs include watching movies too..So you must get an IPS panel ..and I don't think there's any IPS panel with response time as low as 2ms.
> Besides many people here are using Dell S2240l for gaming and no one ever complained about ghosting



Dell S2240l is a big no, why would I degrade myself to 7 ms from 5 ms.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 20, 2014)

Remind1990 said:


> BenQ just launched some really good gaming monitors 1ms GTG response, 144Hz yesterday afaik you should wait it out
> Buy Online Benq 24inch Gaming LED Monitor (XL2411Z) in india this is pretty good !


Is it the same/similar to this:-
[YOUTUBE]I6wIMaYjklE[/YOUTUBE]
If yes then it's a big +1 to that because it has really nice color reproduction and decent viewing angles...........


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 20, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Dell S2240l is a big no, why would I degrade myself to 7 ms from 5 ms.



I used that model to show you that even response times of 7ms doesn't matter in games!!! A lot of gamers here are using it.
your best bet is to get a 27 inch IPS panel monitor(would overshoot your budget a bit though) or go with a 24inch IPS one. Or there's one HP fi one of 25inch


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 20, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> I used that model to show you that even response times of 7ms doesn't matter in games!!! A lot of gamers here are using it.
> your best bet is to get a 27 inch IPS panel monitor(would overshoot your budget a bit though) or go with a 24inch IPS one. Or there's one HP fi one of 25inch


Got your point, but thats of no use to me, my current monitor is also working so I see no positive in buying this.
I agree all other good ones are way above the budget I have planned. 27 inch is pretty big monitor for day to day use so not looking at that size.

I guess I have to go to TN with 2 ms only or I also see one LG IPS with 5 ms but need to check its review.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2014)

Why is response time so important for you??
Are you training your eyes for catching ninjas??

Stick to a decent IPS panel & u will be happier at the end.


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Why is response time so important for you??
> Are you training your eyes for catching ninjas??
> 
> Stick to a decent IPS panel & u will be happier at the end.



Ha ha, why not..

BTW, This is decent monitor with latest PLS panel. Seems best fit to me: LED Monitor 23.6 Inch, Best LED Monitor, Price, Features, Reviews- Samsung India - TECH SPECS


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 24, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Are there any noticeable difference between a 2 ms Monitor and 5 ms monitor. I have a 5 ms Samsung 22" and I am looking to upgrade to higher one.
> 
> If I go with IPS they have max 5 ms at best and if I go with TN they have 2 ms. My need is gaming and movies so please suggest accordingly.
> 
> I am planning to go for either 23 or 24".


I am also building a gaming rig and was searching for a good gaming monitor of 24"
The lesser response time doesn't matter much to be honest. Ghosting issues are not usually seen with any monitor with a response time of <10ms
If you really want a noticeable difference in aspects of gaming then I suggest you looking for a monitor with a better refresh rate.
Almost all IPS panels comes with standard 60hz.

For a better gaming I suggest
Benq XL2411Z or ASUS VG248QE, both have 1ms response time and upto 144hz refresh rate and thats what really matters

But if you are not hard core pro gamer and are accustomed to 60hz gaming and do not want to compromise on the picture quality
Then Dell U2412M is a good choice .


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 26, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Why is response time so important for you??
> Are you training your eyes for catching ninjas??
> 
> Stick to a decent IPS panel & u will be happier at the end.


+1 to that...
And a +1 to the Dell U2412M suggested by [MENTION=285855]sniperz1[/MENTION]


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 26, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> +1 to that...
> And a +1 to the Dell U2412M suggested by [MENTION=285855]sniperz1[/MENTION]



I have another option to add if the budget allows. 
Dell U2414H - USB 3.0 ports, HDMI ports , Display Ports, NO DVI / VGA ports, Very thin bezel. Good for dual or triple monitors

Dell U2412M - USB 2.0 ports, DVI, VGA ports, NO HDMI, A bit lower in looks as compared to U2414H

Check these reviews
Dell U2412M

Dell U2414H

ASUS PA248Q


----------



## pfx^ (Jun 27, 2014)

I really liked both the BenQXL2411Z and ASUS VG248QE 
both are really top notched monitors. I happen to like the other RL series too. Both are 3D compatible too. I guess you will like any of them.


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 28, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> I have another option to add if the budget allows.
> Dell U2414H - USB 3.0 ports, HDMI ports , Display Ports, NO DVI / VGA ports, Very thin bezel. Good for dual or triple monitors
> 
> Dell U2412M - USB 2.0 ports, DVI, VGA ports, NO HDMI, A bit lower in looks as compared to U2414H
> ...



Are the USB ports on the monitor able to play movies without CPU just like TVs?


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 28, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Are the USB ports on the monitor able to play movies without CPU just like TVs?



No, not like TV. You will need to connect your monitor to CPU and then those USB ports will be usable.
Its beneficial for stuff like webcam, keyboard, mouse or speakers.

You don't have to reach to the back of your cpu to plug anything.

I ordered my 2414 today


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 29, 2014)

A good response and fast refresh rate always gives good experience while gaming (ofc if you're an avid gamer ), else every monitor performs equally good at 5ms (g-g) and ghosting might occur in some games but that shouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## Remind1990 (Jul 3, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> Is it the same/similar to this:-
> [YOUTUBE]I6wIMaYjklE[/YOUTUBE]
> If yes then it's a big +1 to that because it has really nice color reproduction and decent viewing angles...........



Yes, the improved version! The XL-Z are really good competitors to the ASUS range of Gaming monitors too

- - - Updated - - -



ashis_lakra said:


> A good response and fast refresh rate always gives good experience while gaming (ofc if you're an avid gamer ), else every monitor performs equally good at 5ms (g-g) and ghosting might occur in some games but that shouldn't be a deal breaker.



Yes true! But then again having a good response time would be a plus and a fast refresh rate would be good too.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

more than the response time , the important factor is the input latency. newer ips panels comes with 5ms response time with less latency infact. pay attention to what the actual user says rather than gimmic features.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> more than the response time , the important factor is the input latency. newer ips panels comes with 5ms response time with less latency infact. pay attention to what the actual user says rather than gimmic features.



I agree. People have said that their accuracy in FPS games has been increased after using a better refresh rate monitors.
Any monitor with lag of less than 16ms will actually suffer from ~no ghosting issues.



> Lag Classification
> 
> To help in this section we will also introduce a broader classification system for these results to help categorise each screen as one of the following levels:
> Class 1) Less than 16ms / 1 frame lag - should be fine for gamers, even at high levels
> ...



I couldn't find a review of XL2411Z but check out this
*www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/benq_xl2720z/lag.png

Source : BenQ XL2720Z Review

My dell u2414h which has response time of 8ms comes in class 1 whereas XL2411Z with response time of 1ms also comes in class 1.

But dell u2414h has only 60hz refresh rate while benq xl2411z has 144hz which is a massive difference.
For pro gaming enthusiasts Xl 2411Z is of choice but for avg gaming any 60hz monitor will do.

Higher refresh rates comes in TN panels which have a washed out look. Just compare the youtube videos. Visible difference.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2014)

I never thought these refresh rates would matter until I bought the U2412M, which replaced my TN panel Dell SP2208WFP which had 2 ms response time. But the thing is I'm not noticing anything in gaming, I mainly play FPS games like Crysis, COD, BF and kinds and also Watch Dogs etc, but I even played NFS Rival on it to see the difference, but I didn't notice any, I'm sure it's there, but it's just not visible enough to my eyes, if at all.

But what bothers me most is when I scroll down on an webpage filled with heavy texts, the texts and the lines always leave a ghosting, and it looks awful to my eyes.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 10, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I never thought these refresh rates would matter until I bought the U2412M, which replaced my TN panel Dell SP2208WFP which had 2 ms response time. But the thing is I'm not noticing anything in gaming, I mainly play FPS games like Crysis, COD, BF and kinds and also Watch Dogs etc, but I even played NFS Rival on it to see the difference, but I didn't notice any, I'm sure it's there, but it's just not visible enough to my eyes, if at all.
> 
> But what bothers me most is when I scroll down on an webpage filled with heavy texts, the texts and the lines always leave a ghosting, and it looks awful to my eyes.


You are not noticing any difference cause there actually isn't any. And you are confusing between response time and refresh rate.
Response time decides the input lag, ghosting issues, etc
Refresh rate decides number of frames per second.

Both U2412M and SP2208WFP has same refresh rate i.e 60 Hz so no difference in FPS
but U2412M response time = 5ms
whereas SP2208WFP response time = 2ms
technically they are both classified under Class 1 as I have explained in previous post anything <16ms is class 1 which means Less than 16ms / 1 frame lag - should be fine for gamers, even at high levels. So in FPS games you won't notice any difference.
But yeah when you scroll some heavy text filled webpage then it might lead to some visible disturbances , but is it actually a deal breaker?I guess not.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2014)

No no, it's not a deal breaker at all. I don't like the monitor, that's a different story altogether.

PS : No, I did get confuse between response time and something else, I was pretty clear about refresh rate though. More or less all the monitors come with 60 Hz, so that's not the big deal here. When I said I didn't notice anything in games I meant that I didn't notice any ghosting, but as I said ghosting was quite clearly noticeable while webpages were being scrolled.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 11, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> No no, it's not a deal breaker at all. I don't like the monitor, that's a different story altogether.
> 
> PS : No, I did get confuse between response time and something else, I was pretty clear about refresh rate though. More or less all the monitors come with 60 Hz, so that's not the big deal here. When I said I didn't notice anything in games I meant that I didn't notice any ghosting, but as I said ghosting was quite clearly noticeable while webpages were being scrolled.



Alright.
Initially I also wanted to buy U2412M but then I purchased U2414H cause of some reasons.

But I think one should buy a IPS panel if requirements are like
- avg gaming
- better colour accuracy
- Multimedia purpose

But if someone wants an exclusive gaming monitor then he should go for a higher refresh rate monitors. And it will be a better gaming experience. There are plenty of high refresh rate monitors available now in market. This is one the recent ones launched in India XL2411Z LED Gaming Monitor | BenQ 16:9 LED Gaming monitors


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen that monitor and it's review on prad, but I'm still unsure if human eyes can differentiate between 60 FPS and 120 FPS.

My main purpose is gaming definitely, then watching movies, but for both these purposes I am not liking it. As usual, the colours are good, all natural and all, but it's dull, and it's meaningless to have dull colours for both of these purposes. I should have gone for the Samsung VA I was thinking about getting. The main reason behind getting the U2412 was it's resolution, other than Asus PB24 it was the only monitor at 1200p. I called SMC too as soon as I saw the U2414H flashing on their site and they said it's available too, but then again it was 1080p.

Whatever, I'm not really happy with my purchasing decision of U2412M. I'll change my monitor in 2016/17, and probably will get a 1440p, but I'm not sure I'll stick with IPS again.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 11, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> *Yeah, I've seen that monitor and it's review on prad, but I'm still unsure if human eyes can differentiate between 60 FPS and 120 FPS.*
> 
> My main purpose is gaming definitely, then watching movies, but for both these purposes I am not liking it. As usual, the colours are good, all natural and all, but it's dull, and it's meaningless to have dull colours for both of these purposes. I should have gone for the Samsung VA I was thinking about getting. The main reason behind getting the U2412 was it's resolution, other than Asus PB24 it was the only monitor at 1200p. I called SMC too as soon as I saw the U2414H flashing on their site and they said it's available too, but then again it was 1080p.
> 
> Whatever, I'm not really happy with my purchasing decision of U2412M. I'll change my monitor in 2016/17, and probably will get a 1440p, but I'm not sure I'll stick with IPS again.



Thats a myth where people say they can't differentiate anything more than 60fps.
If you are more into gaming then you should definitely look for a 120+ Hz monitor next time. There will be a visible difference and your gaming performance will improve as compared to gaming at 60fps.

Check out reviews on youtube of monitors with higher refresh rate like Benq xl2411z or Asus Vg248qe


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2014)

Will do mate. Is there any VA panel 120 Hz monitor?

Actually I saw that testing of Linus tech on YouTube, that guy who was playing BF3 (or 4) on two monitors and then Linus asked him to write which monitor did he feel was the 120 Hz and which one was 60 Hz and that guy was right just on one occasion. That made me believe that humans won't be able to differentiate between them.

PS : Another reason I skipped the 120 Hz monitors was my GPU, I don't really think a GTX580 will be more than enough to drive a 120 Hz. I'll eye a 780 next year though.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 16, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Will do mate. Is there any VA panel 120 Hz monitor?
> 
> Actually I saw that testing of Linus tech on YouTube, that guy who was playing BF3 (or 4) on two monitors and then Linus asked him to write which monitor did he feel was the 120 Hz and which one was 60 Hz and that guy was right just on one occasion. That made me believe that humans won't be able to differentiate between them.
> 
> PS : Another reason I skipped the 120 Hz monitors was my GPU, I don't really think a GTX580 will be more than enough to drive a 120 Hz. I'll eye a 780 next year though.



There are not many 120hz + models released in India. Almost all are TN panels. But by next year I am sure there will be plenty in the market. Yeah you will need a strong enough gpu for gaming at 100+ hz at fhd settings.


----------

